# Scapa Flow ship to ship transfers



## rushie (Jul 5, 2005)

From the BBC - 

_Orkney has successfully led the way with the next generation of ship-to-ship operations. 

What is believed to have been the first ever commercial transfer of liquid natural gas (LNG) between two vessels has taken place in Scapa Flow. 

The complex operation involved handling the volatile gas at about minus 150C. The cargo is worth as much as £30m. 

The deep and calm waters of Scapa Flow are seen as an ideal site to undertake the transfers. 

'Exciting venture' 

Orkney Islands Council's discussions with three major international companies led to the set-up of the trial. 

A successful trial could lead to the generation of £500,000 per year for the oil port. 

Councillor Bob Sclater, chairman of the council's transportation and infrastructure committee, said: "This is an exciting new venture. 

"Scapa Flow has hosted ship-to-ship transfers since 1980 without any pollution incidents so we certainly have the experience and expertise to carry out this new kind of transfer." _

Rushie


----------

